# 1st year apprentice pay and work assignments



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The union will place you with a contractor, after a set period of time most locals have the apprentices transfer, this hopefully gives you a wide range of experience.

We supply new apprentices with basic hand tools not all firms or locals will do that.

Pay is a percentage of what a full scale union electrician ("A" journeyman )makes.

You will have dues and working dues as well.

Here apprentices take classes one day a week every other week for 2 or 3 years then switch to nights.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

The union assigns you to a contractor based on their work load. As a first year, you're cheap labor. I started at $14.22, based on 50% of this locals journeymans rate. It goes up throughout your apprenticeship based on what year you are, and the number of hours you have. Call your areas NJATC to get more specific information based on your area. Good luck!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

17.50ish


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

MollyHatchet29 said:


> The union assigns you to a contractor based on their work load. As a first year, you're cheap labor. I started at $14.22, based on 50% of this locals journeymans rate. It goes up throughout your apprenticeship based on what year you are, and the number of hours you have. Call your areas NJATC to get more specific information based on your area. Good luck!


Ha...wow do I feel old...When I got in 1st Year Pay was $5.50/hr...no lie.

Steve from NYC


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> Ha...wow do I feel old...When I got in 1st Year Pay was $5.50/hr...no lie.
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
What Year? Here it was $3.50 in 1970, if my feeble brain remebers correctly.


----------



## stlouis (Aug 25, 2012)

brian john said:


> What Year? Here it was $3.50 in 1970, if my feeble brain remebers correctly.


 Of course you could buy a corvette for 6 grand also.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

stlouis said:


> Of course you could buy a corvette for 6 grand also.


 
VW was 1695.00, Vet 5500.00


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*house*

our house payment in 1970 my dad tells me was $140/month he was also in union making $23/hr. I like those ratio's better than now


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Cletis said:


> our house payment in 1970 my dad tells me was $140/month he was also in union making $23/hr. I like those ratio's better than now


In 1973 your dad made $23.00 an hour Where to F did you live?

Median Income in 1973 was 12,501/2000 hours is 6.25 an hour

Median Income 2007 35,780.00/2000=17.89 

Today our electrician make 40.00 an hour (close to this) 80,000.00 a year without OT.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

brian john said:


> What Year? Here it was $3.50 in 1970, if my feeble brain remebers correctly.


I got into Local 3's Apprenticeship in 1986 right out of High School. I think:

1st Year: $5.50

2nd Year: $7.50

3rd Year: $11.50

4th Year: $13.50

5th Year: $21.00

A Journeyman: $32.00

Where was your old man Cletus that he was making $23/hr in 1970? Did he travel to NYC?

Steve from NYC


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

icefalkon said:


> I got into Local 3's Apprenticeship in 1986 right out of High School. I think:
> 
> 1st Year: $5.50
> 
> ...


That was 1989, 3rd yr f/t non union @ $10.00hr. Then came the sidework.


----------



## sbuck22 (Jun 14, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> That was 1989, 3rd yr f/t non union @ $10.00hr. Then came the sidework.


Still have to include the union benefits, insurance, local pension, international pension, job-site conditions. LU 3 did have some of the best job-site conditions and very well may still have a lot of them.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, if you calculate the Local 3 benefit package, you about double our A Journeyman rate. Right now our "in pocket" is $51/hr but actual CTC (cost to contractor) is about $102.00. 

Steve from NYC


----------

